# Cub cadet



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

2000-2002 Cub Cadet hydrostatic transmission 17hp.Kohler engine.The engine is leaking oil.The mower has a bagger and extra set of blades.$400 obo Lordstown Ohio pm if interested


----------

